# mekong cruise types and costing



## Jack60 (Aug 9, 2012)

I pondered a Mekong trip but the prices are out of this world(for me)
Are there any reasonable priced trips around that perhaps I cant find?


----------



## Omegaman477 (Jan 9, 2019)

The Mekong is never cheap for liveaboards. 

https://www.tourradar.com/il/river-...JAYmSy8eQ5s5ikjEv40aAkIvEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------

